# I have woken up this thread



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Because its so funny.

Sorry made a boob and can´t see how to delete it :frown2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

they're doing you a favour in the long run as they are after leatherjacket larvae which can destroy lawns if left to chew their way through grass roots before emerging as daddy long legs. I've seen starlings do similar on lawns


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*The proper one*

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/143-nature-watch/130810-crows-attacking-us.html


----------

